
Ask HN: Would you not use an API if it's free trial required you to sign up? - jonathan-kosgei
I run an API with a 1500 daily requests free tier and after a month-long small scale ddos I&#x27;m strongly considering requiring users to sign up and get an API key to access the free tier.<p>I&#x27;m concerned that this might negatively affect our API&#x27;s uptake.<p>Is this something that would deter you from using an API?
======
sharemywin
How do you determine it's not one person going over their free tier. How do
you communicate with the users about changes? would totally require a
registration unless competitors aren't

~~~
jonathan-kosgei
I can see all the ip addresses from multiple countries. Via announcements on
the website. Some are but others aren't.

